# Problems with Paypal



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems paypal just doesn't want me to buy anything. For those of you who I have payments pending, my apologies. Paypal is taking longer (much longer) than usual to x-fer funds.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No worries man. Did you get an email saying that they were transferring funds? I've often clicked on the wrong thing when making an internet transaction and then wondered where my stuff was.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes. I have e-mailed them and I am awaiting an response.


----------

